# Habe Zeit für ein paar Kleinprogramme / Projekte



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin Meister der Elektrotechnik und auch Steuengs- und Automatisierungstechniker. Besitze sehr viel Berufserfahrung und kenne mich natürlich gut im Bereich und Vorschriften der Automotive, Energieversorgung und Biotec aus.

Durch meinen neuen Job habe ich nun Abends und am Wochenende etwas Zeit und auch Lust für ein paar kleine Projekte. Bevorzugt nur Programmierung. Arbeitsaufwand sollte / darf 10-20 Stunden die Woche nicht übersteigen. Gerne habe ich kleine extrem kniffelige Aufgaben.

Kompette Repertuare S7-300/400, WinCC flex, Profbus, Siemens - ABB - SEW Antriebstechnik. (Kein PCS7 / Batch / iMap / M7-ProC/C++ / SCL, ansonsten alles)

Ich arbeite extrem Schnell, gut und sehr übersichtlich Dokumentiert und natürlich Streng nach ISO.

Preis: 
Programmierung/Prejektierung 69 Euro /h
Elektro: 49,50 /h + Anfahrt
Elektro Meister: 56 Euro/h + Anfahrt


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo maxi,
leider ist München (und Umgebung) zu weit weg von mir um eine Zusammenarbeit mit Dir zu starten. Ich wünsche Dir in dem neuen Job und in der nebenberuflichen Selbstständigkeit viel Erfolg.

Aber eine Bitte: Sehe zu das Du noch genügend Zeit hast hier im Forum Beiträge zu verfassen. Jeder Beitrag von Dir ist ein Highlight und erzeugt bei mir einen Lachanfall. 

Vielen Dank! für den Spaß den Du hier verbreitest.


----------

